# Troubleshooting links-read first prior to posting your problem



## Mutt

If you have a problem click here before you post. it will make it much much easier to help you. It is a list of question we will ask you right up front. So it will save time if you answer them up front in your first post.
Common information needed to help


Resources (fixes for problems)
1. Mites 
2. Whiteflies
3. Nutrient troubleshooter
4. another guide to help fix a problem 
5. PH charts

General Growing resources
*Growing Resources *

-note..too many to thank each one for who contributed to this. So THANKS EVERYONE!!!! You can see who contributed what by the user name in each link. DON'T FORGET TO THANK THE PEOPLE THAT HELPED YOU...LOWER RIGHT HAS A "THANKS" BUTTON. It's just a nice thing to do. 

If there is an informative thread that is complete. PM it to me and I will review and possibly add it to the list. Figure its easier in one thread than 10000 stickies


----------

